# White socks question



## Live2Ride15 (Feb 22, 2012)

Maybe use a wet cloth. Also try cornstarch for showing, some friends of mine used to use it, it worked really well.


----------



## LiveJumpLove (Dec 29, 2012)

You can us Baby Powder once you groom all the dried mud off, but with Baby Powder you will have to re apply it each time you bring your horse in as it is just powder and the wet mud would just make it dirty again. It will make it a little whiter but wont last long in the field. But Baby Powder works well for shows. Also I know that there is a special horse product at Greenhawk I believe that's like spray paint you spray on to the horses legs. Hope I helped!


----------



## whispering willow (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks! he's looking greater than ever!


----------

